
Wikipedia founder calls for social media strike - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48825410
======
AlphaWeaver
>On the Hacker News list that shares tech headlines one commenter said: "I
feel that even if everybody who cared went on strike, the difference in daily
visitors would probably be in the error margin."

>They added: "I think most people who really care have already left the
centralised social media or scaled it down to the point that a non-strike day
is an exception."

BBC quoted Hacker News!

~~~
kenrick95
This is the comment that is quoted by BBC:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20316140#20316792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20316140#20316792)

~~~
yoz-y
Wow... I am saving this.

------
mentos
Definition of preaching to the choir.

Social media is like the movie ‘The Matrix’ where most people don’t want to
wake up and don’t care about what is ‘real’

~~~
mc32
Yeah. What they should have done is call on ops engineers at socmed companies
to have a weeklong sick-out.

------
merricksb
Already discussed on HN (as per the quote in this article)...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20316140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20316140)

------
piotrkubisa
I don't see anything wrong of taking off Facebook/Twitter some days
(especially, because I don't use it) but personally, I see there is a problem
with taking a break of social media service called GitHub. I know many
companies and organizations that use GitHub service as their git repository
hosting, so 48h break would actually mean a two days off work for their
employees [0].

[0]: ... as long they won't switch to other git hosting or implement some
proxy, but it does not count.

------
mleo
The network effects are too strong. Even if you leave, it is likely some
useful communication is still using these channels. For example, the summer
camp my kids are attending are using social media this year to share photos
from camp; where as prior years they had actually used their own site. I am
sure direct costs played into some of the decisions. So I am more likely to
use social media site this week than the rest of the year combined.

------
adambg
I definitely agree that things need to change but I have a hard time seeing
this really effect anything.

~~~
jimhefferon
We could try it and see. Sometimes these things make no difference but once in
a while it turns out everyone was thinking that.

~~~
tubbs
Many of us (myself included) could use a 48 hour break from social media
anyway.

------
mc32
He should call for a weeklong sick-out by ops engs at all these socmed
companies. Can you imagine all the red status and trust pages...

------
Alex3917
I didn't like Facebook so I sat down and made my own social network. It really
isn't that difficult; Larry could have probably done the same thing himself in
less time than it took him to create this campaign.

